# Post 2000 scores that were influenced by Gladiator



## Anze Rozman (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I know its a bit of-topic but I have a question for you. As my thesis paper for my Master's degree at Berklee I am doing a in-depth analysis of the Gladiator score. 

I know Gladiator has influenced a lot of later scores with its use of duduk ethnic winds and Lisa Gerrad-like vokals. Could you please point me into the direction of what scores to listen to with these influences? If you can tell me anything that comes to mind of the top of your hat.

Much appreciated!

Thanks
Anže


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 29, 2014)

im going to go out on a whim but how about following what lisa gerrad has done in other movies:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0314713/


----------



## d.healey (Jun 29, 2014)

Pirates of the Caribbean: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vInYMVxYhh4

Both of which have elements of The Rock in them.


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I know the similar theme in The Rock, Gladiator and Pirates  But this is Hans using his own material in other movies (which I think is completely fine and does not bother me at all, since they work great in all 3 films).

I am more interested in the ethnic vocals/duduk use in other post Gladiator films.

Thanks


----------



## Madrigal (Jun 29, 2014)

Troy by James Horner


----------



## rpaillot (Jun 29, 2014)

Tyler Children of Dune

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAyRul4jHFY
(Dune Messiah track)


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys! Children of Dune! Very interesting indeed!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Elysium


----------



## Neifion (Jun 29, 2014)

The following are TV shows, not films, but still...

When the Sun Rises in the West (Game of Thrones); it also has a tinge of Patricide from the Gladiator soundtrack:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w70V59LLUd4

Tsungi Horn (Avatar: The Last Airbender):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFbsiq9YvHM


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 30, 2014)

Much Thanks guys!


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 30, 2014)

> Post 2000 scores that were influenced by Gladiator


2000 scores. That's quite a lot. Do you really need that many?


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jun 30, 2014)

I guess you are trolling  but still...post of year 2000


----------



## tmm (Jul 6, 2014)

The HBO series Rome seems to feature similar arrangements.


----------



## windshore (Jul 6, 2014)

OMG, the premise is all backward IMHO. 

You should find 2000 scores that influenced Gladiator. Gladiator was hardly an original, ground-breaking score.


----------



## jleckie (Jul 6, 2014)

it IS hard to think of 2000 scores that were influenced by.... 

But I guess one has to start somewhere?


----------



## JPignatoMusic (Jul 6, 2014)

BSG: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac4wtQ6ljMc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhkmglawA2w

Check out this on Bear's site:
http://www.bearmccreary.com/#blog/blog/ ... ica-duduk/


----------



## Maks_Lavrov (Jul 7, 2014)

King Arthur has a lot of solo vocals and a Duduk in at least two of the tracks  Woad to Ruin and All of them are the two tracks I know for sure have it. Not sure about the rest of the soundtrack


----------



## AR (Jul 7, 2014)

Maybe a little bit in kingdom of heaven but just a tiny little bit maybe


----------



## Malo (Jul 7, 2014)

windshore @ Mon Jul 07 said:


> OMG, the premise is all backward IMHO.
> 
> You should find 2000 scores that influenced Gladiator. Gladiator was hardly an original, ground-breaking score.



That, however is not the topic of the paper Anze is writing. The fact is, your fine taste aside, that the Gladiator score _was_ influental, and probably was used as a temp track on many films, TV shows and loads of commercials after its release.

Original, ground-breaking score? How many scores can claim to be that? Heck, how many newly-written pieces of music can? Don't answer that! 

Rant off. Best of luck on your paper, Anze!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Much appreciated.

Weather you like the music from Gladiator or not, you must admit, that it was an extremely successful movie and soundtrack, which is still one of the most sold soundtrack albums to date (i might be wrong, but I think only Titanic tops is). As Malo pointed out, Gladiator must have been tempt in movies shot after 2000. Without saying we can also say, that before Gladiator almost no-one knew what the Duduk was, now it is almost a household name (at least in the film-scoring community). 

Also a movie that only a few people saw, can hardly be named as "influential". Maybe it influences a few people but defiantly not the masses. A movie that billions of people saw (weather the movie is good or bad, or weather the music is good or bad) is influential.



> OMG, the premise is all backward IMHO.
> 
> You should find 2000 scores that influenced Gladiator. Gladiator was hardly an original, ground-breaking score.



I really disagree on this. First ask yourself, why was the soundtrack so successful? Name me one score, that was done previous of Gladiator, that used extensive use of ethnic instruments from all around the world (Duduk, Yan Ching, Gamshorn, Zurla, Darbuka, ect.), with traditional orchestra and samples/synths. This is what made Gladiator soundtrack stand out. It sounded fresh and different and combined old with new. (I am speaking sonic/soundwise and not necessarily compositionally.) As composers we a lot of times forget the importance of creating fresh sounds. Look at Dubstep for example. Compositionally its really nothing special, but the new sounds it brought into the music world is what made it pop out and stand out.

Would love to hear what film-scores you think influenced Gladiator. And Im curious in only FILM SCORES. We all know Dead Can Dance, Holst, ect.

And thanks Malo, on the Good Luck!  Its mainly done already 
Best
Anže


----------



## Diffusor (Jul 7, 2014)

The 300 movies. Even had a Lisa Gerrard sound alike, Azam Ali from Vas/Niyaz do the singing. Lots of ethnic instruments mixed in with modern fare.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 7, 2014)

Mars from the Planets by Gustav Holst did have influence on the Battle scenes, as it did on so many other scores. Maybe interesting for your analysis. I guess, that is one part in the score that was not very new.


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the reply

Yes of course. Everyone knows the Mars Influences  Thanks anyway!

Anže


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Jul 8, 2014)

Anze Rozman @ Mon Jul 07 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. Much appreciated.
> 
> Weather you like the music from Gladiator or not, you must admit, that it was an extremely successful movie and soundtrack, which is still one of the most sold soundtrack albums to date (i might be wrong, but I think only Titanic tops is). As Malo pointed out, Gladiator must have been tempt in movies shot after 2000. Without saying we can also say, that before Gladiator almost no-one knew what the Duduk was, now it is almost a household name (at least in the film-scoring community).
> 
> ...



There are PLENTY of earlier scores that made great use of ethnic instruments, synths, vocals etc. Listen to Blade Runner, it's full of it. From my perspective, Gladiator sparked a shift in tone. Both musically and visually. I would not attribute the ethnic source material to the success of the music alone, but rather Hans' use of the various colors and mediums to evoke emotion and create a dark sonic atmosphere to compliment the film. The marriage of music to film in this case was quite magical, and fresh, and of course, everyone wanted to imitate it.


----------



## Diffusor (Jul 8, 2014)

Oliver_Codd @ Tue Jul 08 said:


> Anze Rozman @ Mon Jul 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the replies guys. Much appreciated.
> ...



Actually Peter Gabriel's Last Temptation of Christ (Passion) soundtrack I always thought influenced Gladiator, one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks Diffusor. I definitely see why you would think so. Was not familiar with this album. Lovely music!


----------



## keman (Jul 14, 2014)

Here's a few soundtracks that come to my mind:

- Avatar, the track "Gathering All The Na'vi Clans For Battle" directly quotes "The Might of Rome".
- Kingdom of Heaven.
- The Island (especially track "My Name is Lincoln").
- Man on Fire (track "The End") (any film score with Lisa Gerrad really )
- Myst III (it's a game) uses the duduk extensively, but seems to be influenced more by Last Temptation than by Gladiator.
- HP7 pt. 2, track "Lily's Theme".
- The Cell came out in 2000, but the Zurna is featured quite often.



Diffusor @ Tue Jul 08 said:


> Actually Peter Gabriel's Last Temptation of Christ (Passion) soundtrack I always thought influenced Gladiator, one of my favorites of all time.


However it's interesting to note that Last Temptation of Christ is directly using known Armenian folk songs (check out Hovern Enkan or Dle Yaman if you don't haven't already done so), while Djivan apparently improvised most of the duduk parts found on Gladiator. In both cases the composers did not write the material themselves, but used external sources to make sure the music you hear _is_ actually Armenian (which doesn't make the soundtracks any less enjoyable).
The Gladiator soundtrack made me start playing the duduk / ethnic winds myself!


----------



## skitzmurd (Jul 14, 2014)

I was actually watching "Jerry Goldsmith Film Music Masters (Main)" today. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRRWkzKl0d8 -- Listen to particularly 42mins. 

Jerry Goldsmith did use the Duduk extensively for his score on "The Russian House". Throughout the documentary they also talk about his uses of mixing orchestra, latin music and synths. I wouldn't say before gladiator no one knew what it was. I guess he did popularise the instrument though!

Needless to say Gladiator did indeed inspire loads of scores after it. One of my favourite Hans soundtracks thats for sure! Lisa Gerrard is just amazing too! I also love his "Tears of the Sun" soundtrack. So amazing how in different scores he has African elements, Greek/Latin, Oriental etc. You'd think he was from all these places listening to his scores! Its great!


----------

